# So Cal soil sample



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Need some help with my soil sample. This is my first one. I'm pretty sure I need to add some sulfate of potash 0-0-50 and some lime. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You pH is low, so in the future there is not need to do the SW1 test. You can do the cheaper S3M.

In the bottom left they list how many pounds of lime to add per 1000sqft. Use calcitic lime.

Your phosphorus is very high. Avoid any biosolid and any product with phosphorus.

Yes you can improve your potassium to build up some reserves.

Check the Soil Remediation Guide for rates, frequency, etc.


----------



## rhollow1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you G-man!


----------

